# 31500 emergency intubation with E/M code same day



## Trendale

Hello,
Can someon tell me if 31500 emergency intubation is billable or bundled with a inpatient consult code? I received a denial from medicare stating they want a reimbursement for overpayment of the 31500, implying it is bundled with the E/M. Should I have appended a 25? Can I appeal this?

Thanks!


----------



## kak6

Any time you bill another CPT code along with a CPT EM code you need to use a 25 modifier.....99283.25, 31500.....This tell the payer that the EM was a separate charge and not to bundle the 31500.


----------



## Trendale

*reply*

Thank you


----------

